# Do you have an animal?



## Trip (Jul 30, 2002)

Do you currently have an animal living in the household? What's kind is it and what's it's name?

I currently have a cat named Chester (yes, i'm a Linkin park fan) and he's really in love with my computer. Probably more in love with it than in love with me.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 30, 2002)

each of my two sisters have cats, although I consider  all of my siblings to be animals


----------



## voice- (Jul 30, 2002)

I once had a paperclip, but he ran away from home


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2002)

lol, my family is crazy. But luckily they came potty trained. 
And a paperclip as a pet? Boy...that must have been fun, didn't have to teach it any tricks did you?


----------



## voice- (Jul 30, 2002)

He knew lots of tricks. Unfortunately he was also really really small...but if I carried him to and from the mailbox he'd bite(fetch) the mail for me, and he landed on the side no matter how he was thrown...


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 31, 2002)

did you also have a pet rock? 

i have one dog: black lab named bonie
um she is about 12 (not too many years left  )


----------



## twyg (Jul 31, 2002)

4 Cats

Isis - 7
Onyx - 6
Haley - 6
Raksha - 1

Isis is the Alpha female, and the smallest
Onyx is the "fox" he really does have a fox face. Long nose, slinky body.
Haley "the blimp" She's always dehydrated for some reason the vet can't understand, so she gets bloated. (I thought bloating was from water retention, but apparently one can become bloated from being dehydrated too)
Raksha "the freak" This cat is one of the only animals I've met that I can't get along with. The thing sees me and runs. I shouldn't take it personal 'cause when the damn thing sees it's own reflection it becomes a neurotic mess and starts running into walls. Needless to say I wouldn't mind if she happened to find herself in the microwave one day. Of course, her owner deciding to name her after the Rakshasa of D&D fame doesn't help. A Raksasa in D&D is an exceedingly evil cat like humanoid who takes nothing but pleasure in the pain and suffering of others. Great name for a cat with psychotic tendencies. I'm just waiting for her to come in to my bedroom looking like this...


----------



## hazmat (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, a roommate.  It's called Mark.


----------



## Trip (Jul 31, 2002)

What?! No Llama's yet?! 

I sure wouldn't mind having twyg's current household of pets.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 31, 2002)

I have lots of little friends living with me.  I can't provide an exact number, because I only see them at night crawling around the counters and on the kitchen floor.  How do you name a cock roach?  Sally, Beth, Barb, Joe, Tim, Igor, Litmus (I haven't seen any YET that change color), Shy (they don't like the light), Bashful (ditto), Fraidie-cat (double ditto)?  Squash (what I do to them)?  Squish?  I dunno, never had to think about it until now...

Of course, I really don't have cock roaches living with me, eh..hem...yeah, riiiiiight.

You're probably thinking "eeew, this is soooo gross", and you should be!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 31, 2002)

2 cats.

1 massive 17lb barn cat that we got from a farm named Benny.  About 5 years old.
1 small little Toncanese(Siamese, Burmese cross) named Sid.  About 7 months old.

Here's some pics of them:


----------



## twyg (Jul 31, 2002)

Now that's what I call an even fight.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 31, 2002)

LOL.  They never hurt eachother, just play around.  It's quite funny to watch.


----------



## Trip (Jul 31, 2002)

Those cats look amazing devonferns. Did you pay a lot for them?
Also: we can add a snake to my list. I just went out and bought one about 3 hours ago. It's a babby boa, if I ever get my hands on a digital camera I'll take pictures.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Those cats look amazing devonferns. Did you pay a lot for them?
> Also: we can add a snake to my list. I just went out and bought one about 3 hours ago. It's a babby boa, if I ever get my hands on a digital camera I'll take pictures. *



Congratulations, Trip.  Boas are wonderful animals.   I had a gorgeous red tail for many years.  I would get another, but I can't stand feeding them.  One thing I loved to do for her was to fill the bathtub and let her swim around in there.  She loved it.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Those cats look amazing devonferns. Did you pay a lot for them?
> Also: we can add a snake to my list. I just went out and bought one about 3 hours ago. It's a babby boa, if I ever get my hands on a digital camera I'll take pictures. *



Thanks Trip.

Benny(the barn cat) was free, and Sid(toncanese) was only $100 Canadian.
But they cost a fortune in food 

I love snakes as well.  I've had a few of them.  I've had a rough skinned green snake(from Florida), some kind of King snake(I think) that I caught near my house, and a few garter snakes as well.


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2002)

Hehe, sounds like you've owned a farm or two in your life time.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 1, 2002)

Nope, I've lived in a small town for about 12 years, and I used to live in Mississauga.  But, there are a lot of farms around here, like the one that we got our cat from.  Also, I've worked on a few farms as part time work, but that's about it. 

The garter snakes I caught in the woods near my house.  The king snake I caught when I was fishing and they were crawling through the weeds.  I think they must have just hatched a few days before I caught the one because there were about 3 of them in the same area, and they were really small.

The king snake liked to eat small newts that I found in a dead log in a forest.

I didn't keep it long enough to have it eating mice, and I didn't feed it pinky mice either.


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2002)

You're missing out man! It's cool to watch my snake wrap around the rat and squeeze it to death, then consume it. It's also cool that it only eats once a week. 

Snakes are probably the cheapest animal to keep. Unlike my cat who eats every 3 hours.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 1, 2002)

I know, I wish I could get one, but my parents don't want me to get any more.  They especially don't want any that get as big as a boa or a python.

I think I'll get one as soon as I move out of my parents house though.  I'll probably get a Rosy Boa or something.

Maybe a carpet python.  They are supposed to be really tame, and don't get too huge.


----------



## hazmat (Aug 1, 2002)

Rosy Boas are really nice.  I'd recommend them.


----------



## hazmat (Aug 1, 2002)

Wait, I just realized something.  Why isn't Herve an option?


----------



## edX (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Wait, I just realized something.  Why isn't Herve an option?   *



now it is.  

courtesy of the macosx.com cafe management


----------



## dillacom (Aug 1, 2002)

so many evil cat owners...  ick.  I would, if I could in my apartment, get a dog.  One that could fetch me a beer and change the channel on my TV.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dillacom _
> *so many evil cat owners...  ick.  I would, if I could in my apartment, get a dog.  One that could fetch me a beer and change the channel on my TV. *



I'm an "evil" cat owner too, and my cat is really cool because he's one of my best friends.  He gets  to try out all the wonderful food I eat, listen to all the same Jazz I like, nap with me in the afternoons, cruise the web with me in the evenings, and watches the news and Letterman on TV with me.  We even play hide and seek with each other, chase, and rub the belly.  He wakes me in the morning if I sleep in too late - so I'm not late for teaching my classes.  He's too cool.


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't have to buy cats, they *adopt* me. Must be the smell 

Okay, so I don't actually OWN any pets, but other people's moggies turn up for a bit of attention all the time. Does that count?

There's one that lives around here somewhere that hisses, growls and bares its teeth at everyone in the street but me! 

I don't know how old it is, but it weighs a ton, all that's left of its ears are raggy bits, the tail looks like a short mace and the darn thing is built like Arnold Schwarzenegger used to be. And it's got a hell of a swagger when it walks about.


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2002)

What the Herve?


----------



## dillacom (Aug 1, 2002)

I want a moggie, where can I get one?


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 1, 2002)

Moggies: slang for cats.

Come to London and get one or three. Please! They outnumber the rats here. (That's today's in-joke for the Brits on the forum)


----------



## dillacom (Aug 1, 2002)

cats hate me though, nevermind. I thought it was some sort of cool dog-monkey mix that could eat bananas and fetch a stick.  Oh, a person can dream


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 2, 2002)

dillacom, sometimes dreams can come true!

He's all yours:


----------



## dillacom (Aug 2, 2002)

lol!! thanks!  I will hug him and squeeze him and call him george


----------



## Ricky (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *now it is.
> 
> courtesy of the macosx.com cafe management  *


Someone has too much free time   

I have a zebra finch named Zebby and a couple frogs we never named.


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 2, 2002)

Glad you like it. (That Bugs and the Yeti cartoon has always been with me!)

Err - back to the topic?

I feed wasps to the spiders in my house. I regard spiders as pets!


----------



## Trip (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lazzo _
> *I feed wasps to the spiders in my house. I regard spiders as pets! *



It could just be me, but that is disturbing.


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *
> 
> It could just be me, but that is disturbing.  *



Nah, I just watch too many '50s B movies and I'm hedging my bets 

(Can we have a 'mad scientist' smilie?)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 18, 2003)

this thread may be more than a year old but what the hell 

this is a picture of myself and my cat Tiberius, and yes he was named after Capt. Kirk's middle name for all you Star Trek geeks out there


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2003)

He's Musti and he's a Mac user ...






His sister, Murri. Both are .. umh, 7 or 8 years already and live with my parents. So far here .. does a Panther count?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 18, 2003)

wow our cat look almost the same, i need to get a picture of him with my powerbook thought lol


----------



## mr. k (Aug 18, 2003)

Cat's are awesome -- dog's are too.  I'm gettin a new puppy this fall!  It's gonna be fun I cal walk it around and then my old dog will have a friend.
Oh and I do have two cat's, one is orange and white (he matches my hair!) and the other is snow white.
The dog is great, black and white and old!


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2003)

Wow...old thread.
Wow...I had a cat named Chester?
Wow...I actually have a cat named Fitch.


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

Ashes meows.


----------

